# Tivo "push" not working?



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Any idea why a bunch of programs I have specified to push to one of my Tivos, never gets pushed?

It's in the list, it says "Yes", I have the Tivo checked, but it never gets pushed. It's been 4 days now.

I can pull the same programs from TTG to my Tivo's manually. And I can pull from my Tivo's to TD manually.

Any thoughts? I'm using 2.8 (which is awesome, now that it supports subdirectories).


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Are you using Windows 7?

TiVo Desktop Plus 2.8 does not install its own decoders and filters to decode videos under Windows 7. It uses those built into Windows, plus any you have installed. If you don't have the necessary decoders or filters installed, then "push" won't transfer those file types.

If you recently installed Windows 7, you might try installing the latest version of DIVX with Windows 7 support. It includes native MKV playback support for Windows 7.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

bkdtv said:


> Are you using Windows 7?
> 
> TiVo Desktop Plus 2.8 does not install its own decoders and filters to decode videos under Windows 7. It uses those built into Windows, plus any you have installed. If you don't have the necessary decoders or filters installed, then "push" won't transfer those file types.
> 
> If you recently installed Windows 7, you might try installing the latest version of DIVX with Windows 7 support. It includes native MKV playback support for Windows 7.


Yes, Windows 7. I have Video Redo Suite installed, ArcSoft TMT 3.x, and I can play all the files locally in WMP.

I'm pushing .Tivo files that were transferred from another Tivo on my network.

I'm not transferring Tivo to Tivo because there are 41 programs, and when I do they show up as individual programs, not in a folder (it's a series no longer listed). So I want to get them in a folder, and do them at once.

Any thoughts? Am I missing something?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

I have not yet tried pushing .TiVo files. I'll try that and report back.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

bkdtv said:


> I have not yet tried pushing .TiVo files. I'll try that and report back.


They're on a network drive, if that matters. I know that TD doesn't like the main transfer directory to be on a network drive (and won't let me select one from the UI), but it happily lets me select a network directory for pushing.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I've tried pushing all kinds of files: .TiVo, .mpg, .mp4, etc. Nothing auto pushes for me with 2.8 and I've triple checked that link to my TiVo login & password is correct. pyTivo pushes from same PC to same TiVo work fine using same username & password so I know it's not an account linkage problem.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

moyekj said:


> I've tried pushing all kinds of files: .TiVo, .mpg, .mp4, etc. Nothing auto pushes for me with 2.8 and I've triple checked that link to my TiVo login & password is correct. pyTivo pushes from same PC to same TiVo work fine using same username & password so I know it's not an account linkage problem.


I have pyTivo installed, but I can only push one program at a time. Is there an update to pyTivo push a directory, and keep the directory name?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

pyTivo doesn't natively offer that capability. I made a tool to add that kind of functionality using pyTivo - see 2nd link in my sig.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

moyekj said:


> I've tried pushing all kinds of files: .TiVo, .mpg, .mp4, etc. Nothing auto pushes for me with 2.8 and I've triple checked that link to my TiVo login & password is correct. pyTivo pushes from same PC to same TiVo work fine using same username & password so I know it's not an account linkage problem.


Have you verified that all the TiVo apps are checked in Windows Firewall?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> Have you verified that all the TiVo apps are checked in Windows Firewall?


 Yes. The following exceptions are enabled in Firewall related to TiVo Desktop:
TiVo Beacon Service (TiVoBeacon.exe)
TiVo Curl Service (curl.exe)
TiVo Desktop User Interface (TiVoDesktop.exe)
TiVo HME Host: Port 7288
TiVo Server Service (TiVoServer.exe)
TiVo Transfer Service (TiVoTransfer.exe)

Biggest problem with TiVo Desktop is there doesn't seem to be any logging generated anywhere that I can find. Is there a way to turn on logging of some sort to debug issues such as these?


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

moyekj said:


> pyTivo doesn't natively offer that capability. I made a tool to add that kind of functionality using pyTivo - see 2nd link in my sig.


Okay, I'm trying that tool, but a few problems occurred:

1) I upgraded pyTivo, which is working, except I don't get a TTG option anymore. Thoughts?

2) When I told it to send the directory, I got this:

```
Processing...
watching file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Animal Control'' (Recorded Oct 7, 2008, FX).TiVo
watching file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''*****es Brew'' (Recorded Oct 14, 2008, FX).TiVo
watching file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Coefficient of Drag'' (Recorded Sep 2, 2008, FX).TiVo
watching file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Family Meeting'' (Recorded Nov 26, 2008, FXHD).TiVo
watching file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Game Face'' (Recorded Sep 30, 2008, FX).TiVo
watching file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Genocide'' (Recorded Sep 23, 2008, FX).TiVo
watching file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Money Shot'' (Recorded Sep 16, 2008, FX).TiVo
watching file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Moving Day'' (Recorded Oct 28, 2008, FX).TiVo
watching file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Parracide'' (Recorded Oct 21, 2008, FX).TiVo
watching file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Party Line'' (Recorded Nov 4, 2008, FXHD).TiVo
watching file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Petty Cash'' (Recorded Nov 11, 2008, FXHD).TiVo
watching file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Possible Kill Screen'' (Recorded Nov 18, 2008, FXHD).TiVo
watching file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Snitch'' (Recorded Sep 9, 2008, FX).TiVo
Processing...
checking file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Animal Control'' (Recorded Oct 7, 2008, FX).TiVo
pushing file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Animal Control'' (Recorded Oct 7, 2008, FX).TiVo
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=The+Shield&File=/The+Shield+-+&#37;27%27Animal+Control%27%27+%28Recorded+Oct+7%2C+2008%2C+FX%29.TiVo&tsn=Theater+HD
checking file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''*****es Brew'' (Recorded Oct 14, 2008, FX).TiVo
pushing file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''*****es Brew'' (Recorded Oct 14, 2008, FX).TiVo
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=The+Shield&File=/The+Shield+-+%27%27*****es+Brew%27%27+%28Recorded+Oct+14%2C+2008%2C+FX%29.TiVo&tsn=Theater+HD
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTextUI$RootView.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTextUI.paintSafely(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTextUI.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTextUI.update(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintComponent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintToOffscreen(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paintDoubleBuffered(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager$PaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paint(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent._paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.paintImmediately(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.paintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.RepaintManager.seqPaintDirtyRegions(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.SystemEventQueueUtilities$ComponentWorkRequest.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)

checking file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Coefficient of Drag'' (Recorded Sep 2, 2008, FX).TiVo
pushing file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Coefficient of Drag'' (Recorded Sep 2, 2008, FX).TiVo
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=The+Shield&File=/The+Shield+-+%27%27Coefficient+of+Drag%27%27+%28Recorded+Sep+2%2C+2008%2C+FX%29.TiVo&tsn=Theater+HD
checking file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Family Meeting'' (Recorded Nov 26, 2008, FXHD).TiVo
pushing file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Family Meeting'' (Recorded Nov 26, 2008, FXHD).TiVo
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=The+Shield&File=/The+Shield+-+%27%27Family+Meeting%27%27+%28Recorded+Nov+26%2C+2008%2C+FXHD%29.TiVo&tsn=Theater+HD
checking file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Game Face'' (Recorded Sep 30, 2008, FX).TiVo
pushing file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Game Face'' (Recorded Sep 30, 2008, FX).TiVo
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=The+Shield&File=/The+Shield+-+%27%27Game+Face%27%27+%28Recorded+Sep+30%2C+2008%2C+FX%29.TiVo&tsn=Theater+HD
checking file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Genocide'' (Recorded Sep 23, 2008, FX).TiVo
pushing file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Genocide'' (Recorded Sep 23, 2008, FX).TiVo
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=The+Shield&File=/The+Shield+-+%27%27Genocide%27%27+%28Recorded+Sep+23%2C+2008%2C+FX%29.TiVo&tsn=Theater+HD
checking file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Money Shot'' (Recorded Sep 16, 2008, FX).TiVo
pushing file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Money Shot'' (Recorded Sep 16, 2008, FX).TiVo
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=The+Shield&File=/The+Shield+-+%27%27Money+Shot%27%27+%28Recorded+Sep+16%2C+2008%2C+FX%29.TiVo&tsn=Theater+HD
checking file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Moving Day'' (Recorded Oct 28, 2008, FX).TiVo
pushing file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Moving Day'' (Recorded Oct 28, 2008, FX).TiVo
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=The+Shield&File=/The+Shield+-+%27%27Moving+Day%27%27+%28Recorded+Oct+28%2C+2008%2C+FX%29.TiVo&tsn=Theater+HD
checking file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Parracide'' (Recorded Oct 21, 2008, FX).TiVo
pushing file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Parracide'' (Recorded Oct 21, 2008, FX).TiVo
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=The+Shield&File=/The+Shield+-+%27%27Parracide%27%27+%28Recorded+Oct+21%2C+2008%2C+FX%29.TiVo&tsn=Theater+HD
checking file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Party Line'' (Recorded Nov 4, 2008, FXHD).TiVo
pushing file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Party Line'' (Recorded Nov 4, 2008, FXHD).TiVo
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=The+Shield&File=/The+Shield+-+%27%27Party+Line%27%27+%28Recorded+Nov+4%2C+2008%2C+FXHD%29.TiVo&tsn=Theater+HD
checking file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Petty Cash'' (Recorded Nov 11, 2008, FXHD).TiVo
pushing file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Petty Cash'' (Recorded Nov 11, 2008, FXHD).TiVo
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=The+Shield&File=/The+Shield+-+%27%27Petty+Cash%27%27+%28Recorded+Nov+11%2C+2008%2C+FXHD%29.TiVo&tsn=Theater+HD
checking file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Possible Kill Screen'' (Recorded Nov 18, 2008, FXHD).TiVo
pushing file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Possible Kill Screen'' (Recorded Nov 18, 2008, FXHD).TiVo
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=The+Shield&File=/The+Shield+-+%27%27Possible+Kill+Screen%27%27+%28Recorded+Nov+18%2C+2008%2C+FXHD%29.TiVo&tsn=Theater+HD
checking file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Snitch'' (Recorded Sep 9, 2008, FX).TiVo
pushing file: \\kafka\tivo\ttg\shield\The Shield - ''Snitch'' (Recorded Sep 9, 2008, FX).TiVo
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=The+Shield&File=/The+Shield+-+%27%27Snitch%27%27+%28Recorded+Sep+9%2C+2008%2C+FX%29.TiVo&tsn=Theater+HD
Processing...
Processing...
Processing...
Processing...
Processing...
Processing...
Processing...
Processing...
Processing...
Processing...
Processing...
Processing...
Processing...
Processing...
```
Edit: On my Tivo, I ended up with a bunch of 0-length programs, at the root on my NPL, named exactly like the files. Your program kept saying "Processing..." forever, but nothing was transferring.

Any thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks to me like auto-push side is working OK. You should try a push manually from pyTivo to make sure that side is working properly.
When you say you updated pyTivo, did you update to a recent wmcbrine git version? The version that goes with installer has some issues pushing .TiVo files so you shouldn't be using that.

Once all files have been pushed you will see "Processing..." repeating until a new file is added to the folder which hasn't been pushed yet, so that's normal.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

moyekj said:


> Looks to me like auto-push side is working OK. You should try a push manually from pyTivo to make sure that side is working properly.
> When you say you updated pyTivo, did you update to a recent wmcbrine git version? The version that goes with installer has some issues pushing .TiVo files so you shouldn't be using that.
> 
> Once all files have been pushed you will see "Processing..." repeating until a new file is added to the folder which hasn't been pushed yet, so that's normal.


Okay, I pushed with pyTivo and it worked fine, although the recorded date was today instead of the actual recorded date, which is a bummer.

I'm using the most recent GIT version.

So if it worked as expected:
1) There was no folder on the Tivo
2) The shows are all 0-length
3) The show names are the lengthy file name (with the parenthesis, etc.)

Any ideas? I thought you implied the auto-push would maintain the folder?

EDIT: I appreciate the effort in putting together a tool like this, but it just doesn't work at all (for me), where pyTivo works fine, TD works fine, etc. I constantly get that Java error, and the shows end up on the Tivo as a mess, much worse than simply pushing with pyTivo by checking all the boxes.

The only issue is that Tivo Desktop won't push!


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Yes. The following exceptions are enabled in Firewall related to TiVo Desktop:
> TiVo Beacon Service (TiVoBeacon.exe)
> TiVo Curl Service (curl.exe)
> TiVo Desktop User Interface (TiVoDesktop.exe)
> ...


Checkout: "C:\%ProgramFiles%\TiVo\Desktop\LogFinder.exe". There are 4 checkboxes that can be set. A restart of Tivo Desktop is required if the checkboxes are modified. There's quite a bit of detail in the logs...


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

orangeboy said:


> Checkout: "C:\%ProgramFiles%\TiVo\Desktop\LogFinder.exe". There are 4 checkboxes that can be set. A restart of Tivo Desktop is required if the checkboxes are modified. There's quite a bit of detail in the logs...


 Many thanks, that certainly does help. Examining TiVoServer.log I see it is attempting to push files multiple times but every time it communicates with mind server it gets the following response:

```
"<bodyOfferModify><bodyId>tsn:648000180xxxxxx</bodyId><cancellationReason>formatUnsuported</cancellationReason>
<description>Transferred by TiVoDesktop</description><encodingType>mpeg2ProgramStream</encodingType>
<partnerId>tivo:pt.3187</partnerId><pcBodyId>tivo:pc.1001087441</pcBodyId><publishDate>2009-11-23
```
NOTE the *formatUnsuported* [sic] text in the message.
That is very strange since I tried both .TiVo files recently pulled from TiVos as well as decrypted .mpg files, all of which play fine from TiVo Desktop with Windows Media Player, so they should not be incompatible mpeg2 files. Pushing the same files with pyTiVo works just fine...

I would be curious to know if anyone has been able to push .TiVo or .mpeg files yet via TD+ 2.8? I know bkdtv mentioned some success with avi files (which would be transcoded). Could it be that any native file is not working right now? i.e. Perhaps putting a file there that needs transcoding works. I'll have to try that out in a little bit.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Many thanks, that certainly does help. Examining TiVoServer.log I see it is attempting to push files multiple times but every time it communicates with mind server it gets the following response:
> 
> ```
> "<bodyOfferModify><bodyId>tsn:648000180xxxxxx</bodyId><cancellationReason>formatUnsuported</cancellationReason>
> ...


Yep, I saw that on my end, too. It doesn't make sense.



moyekj said:


> I would be curious to know if anyone has been able to push .TiVo or .mpeg files yet via TD+ 2.8? I know bkdtv mentioned some success with avi files (which would be transcoded). Could it be that any native file is not working right now? i.e. Perhaps putting a file there that needs transcoding works. I'll have to try that out in a little bit.


I ditched TD+ when it failed to push the commercial-cut videos produced by kmttg, and was keenly interested in the pyTivo push app, and later the pyTivo interface you added. TD+ had good intentions, but just failed to deliver in the pushing arena. That, and TD+ needs to support metadata as well. I'd wager that files needing transcoding would transfer without issue with TD+.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd still like to get things working with TD+ since there have been some claims that "push" keeps the proper recorded date and some other niceties that perhaps can be reversed engineered to enhance pyTivo et al further. I personally don't like TD+ either because there are still several limitations and quite frankly it's just a monster running several different servers/executables at once and too intrusive for my liking, and when something goes wrong it's not the easiest beast to debug either...


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Well, for no apparent reason, TD 2.8+ is working now. It's been pushing my first directory for the last few hours, and it's maintaining the directory on the Tiv from the PC.

It's not maintaining the recorded date, however.

It's also pushing them all and flagging them Copy Protected, FWIW.

I think I remember tweaking something earlier, and thinking that might do it, but now I can't remember what I did...

Or maybe it's pyTivo doing the push now? Is there any way to know?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I finally got some pushes to work with TD+ 2.8. Oddly enough it rejects mpeg2 files for some reason, but I tried a wmv and mp4 file and both worked. I still need to determine what exactly it's doing for those, but seems like so far it has transcoded every time. Will have to pay closer attention.

From what I've seen so far pyTivo push functionality is still superior since it properly handles pushes of compatible videos (including mpeg2) and allows you to have a metadata file to give it a proper description, etc. when pushed to your TiVo.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

OK, some more extensive results of pushes of files that can be natively decoded by TiVo (no need to transcode). pyTivo clearly is the superior solution:

```
pyTivo vs TiVo Desktop Plus 2.8 Pushes
======================================

This is a comparison of pushes of video types that TiVo can natively decode (no need to transcode)

.TiVo
   pyTivo configured with proper tivodecode binary & MAK id will decrypt to mpeg2 & push.
   TD+ will not push

mpeg2
   pyTivo pushes natively
   TD+ will not push - gives format incompatible error !?

mp4 + h.264 + ac3 (moov atom at end)
   pyTivo pushes natively (applies qt-faststart automatically)
   TD+ transcodes and loses audio
   
mp4 + h.264 + ac3 (moov atom at start - qt-faststart applied)
   pyTivo pushes natively
   TD+ pushes natively
   
mp4 with embedded metadata
   pyTivo gets proper title, episode title and description
   TD+ title = (auto push folder name), episode title = file name, description OK.
```


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I can't get it to transfer MPEG-2 or .TiVo files either. I'm using 32-bit XP, so it isn't limited to Vista or Windows 7.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

moyekj said:


> .TiVo
> Neither pyTivo or TD+ can natively push .TiVo files


pyTivo has to pass them through tivodecode to push them, but they're otherwise unmangled. Of course you have to make tivodecode available to pyTivo (in the bin directory, the PATH, or the location given in pyTivo.conf), and it has to be a post 2009-05-19 version of pyTivo. (And for Windows users, tivodecode has to have the patch that lets it do proper redirection.)


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

TD won't push .Tivo or mpeg2 files? WTF?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> TD won't push .Tivo or mpeg2 files? WTF?


It has to be a bug. It would seem to defeat the purpose of TTG/TTCB if it were designed to NOT support these containers.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> TD won't push .Tivo or mpeg2 files? WTF?


Think of yourself as a QA tester.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> pyTivo has to pass them through tivodecode to push them, but they're otherwise unmangled. Of course you have to make tivodecode available to pyTivo (in the bin directory, the PATH, or the location given in pyTivo.conf), and it has to be a post 2009-05-19 version of pyTivo. (And for Windows users, tivodecode has to have the patch that lets it do proper redirection.)


 Thanks. Updated my post above.
I also confirmed that compatible wmv files are always transcoded by TD+.
Also of course pyTivo has a generalized metadata file handling that TD+ does not have.

I added a table at the bottom of video_compatibility Wiki with these results.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

orangeboy said:


> It has to be a bug. It would seem to defeat the purpose of TTG/TTCB if it were designed to NOT support these containers.


 Pull of those formats still works, it's push that does not. Still, obviously TD should be able to handle pushes of those formats though.


----------



## markfheil (Mar 22, 2006)

I am running TD Plus 2.8 on Win7 64 bit and cannot get .mpg files to auto-transfer either. I can manually "pull" them from the PC, and they play well on the Tivo so I know it has to have something to do with the auto-transfer function, not a codec issue, etc. Video podcasts that I download through Itunes WILL auto-transfer ( I think those are .mp4 files?) as well as .AVI files transfer with no problem.

This really doesn't make sense unless it is just a bug.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

All the more reason to use pyTivo instead.


----------

